# Vintage, How much ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

A friend of mine found this old slingshot he used as a kid, he knows im into slingshots so he asked me how much it is worth,
Anyone got an idea ?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

His son in the background haha


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Better as FlatBand(Gary)....not sure looks like the old saunders eagle 300 shooter~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

To me it looks a bit like the Barnett "Pro Diablo" slingshot...shot with one many years ago, and found the stabilizers quite interesting. As for the value of the vintage shown (it may not be a Barnett), not a clue.

http://www.barnettcrossbows.com/products/slingshots/pro-diablo-slingshot

You could ask here whether anyone knows:

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/vintage/vintage.html

Good luck


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks like a nice slingshot, much nicer looking handle than what they are putting out now with the mass production slingshots.

It shows up here:

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/vintage/vintage.html#barnett

Scroll down the page under Barnett; says there it was discontinued around 2005.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Its an older version Cobra or Diablo slingshot by Barnett. Value for a collector is unknown. If it came with original box maybe upwards of $50 or so- the way it is maybe $20? Just a guess.


----------



## scooters (Apr 27, 2015)

back in the 1980s this was sold in the UK as the barnett 'Diablo' At the time Barnett only sold two models - both wireframe - the Black Widow (scourge of many a window and local policeman) and the pricier and non folding but cool looking Diablo. I always recall that puny teenage arms were better at drawing the Diablo as the angle of the pistol grip have you more of a brace than the Black Widow which was more suited to Over the Top - I guess what they now call the 'chinese' style. I always found these 'catapults' to be quite intimidating to use as a boy. at the time, in the UK anyway, they were the only commercial ones you could really buy. ammo was always a challenge and often pebbles or marbles were used instead of shot. I also found it a real pain setting up new latex tubes on the Barnetts

The Barnett Black Widow features largely in 'The Wasp Factory' by the late Scottish author, Iain Banks. In it the main character, a feral 15 year old, has a Black Widow which he names 'The Black Destroyer".


----------



## scooters (Apr 27, 2015)

Obviously the Diablo Pro came out in the early 1990s with a single weight under the chassis, the Diablo Pro 2 is the one with the stabilisers.

You can still buy all 3 formats in the UK anyway, they are the most common commercial or professionally made slingshots and most members of the public will have seen or know about them. Teachers especially as they probably have dozens of confiscated Black Widows at home.


----------

